# Prime thunderflash bike ?



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

what do you think of Prime Thunder flash?


https://primebicycles.com/product/thunderflash



it seems to have 4 bar linkage like the Slash. Can someone confirm that this is 4 bar linkage design?


----------



## chucko58 (Aug 4, 2006)

That is definitely different than the current Trek Slash. It is a "4 bar linkage" design, but the links are short. More akin to a VPP design.

The Trek Slash is a more traditional 4 bar link design with the swingarm (chainstay) pivot just above the bottom bracket.


----------



## looperx (Jun 23, 2010)

It looks like the Giant's Maestro linkage 🤘


----------



## aus10aus10aus10 (Apr 16, 2021)

I'm really looking forward to hearing more about this rig! Seems hopeful! I just personally wonder how their distribution to/in the US is going to be.


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks nice


----------

